# Custom acrylic ~ 4.4 gallons



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Tore down the altum tank and sold it awhile back. Was gonna move but that never happened, so I decided to set up a nano tank in the mean time. 

Technicals:
24x6.5x6.5" custom acrylic tank (rimless)
2x24W Helios T5 HO (6,700k & 10,000k bulbs)
ADA co2 system 74 with nano diffuser
ADA Africana soil
Visitherm 50W heater
Tom's mini canister filter

Plants:
Anubias nana petite
Narrow leaf windelov (courtesy of GWAPA)  
Fissidens fontanus (just barely hanging in there)
Ludwigia brevipes
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'foreground'
Crypt. sp. 'green gecko'
Crypt. parva
Crypt. petchii
HC

This is what it looked like when I started a few months ago (Sept.). Old lighting setup and filtration. 









This is what it looks like as of yesterday.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice to see you back posting again Eric. Who made the tank for you? I'd like to set up some additional small tanks but the traditional dimensions are boring.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, Sean. 

The tank was made by World Marine Systems in San Jose. If you're interested in some custom work I would also check with Keith Grandt up in Sacramento. He does some amazing custom acrylic work.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Perfect. Thanks! I'll look them up.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Moved some stuff around and added some Tonina sp. 'Belem.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Well done , how do you like those helios?


----------



## Wookiellmonster (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow this is a really nice tank! The depth that you created makes the tank look quite large, I don't think I would have ever guessed this tank was smaller than 10 gallons.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks. 

I like the Helios quite a bit. I've just been using them to overdrive some NO T5 bulbs and they're holding up well. The greatest part is that there's very little heat. The 2x9W PCs that I was running before created way more heat and doesn't produce as much light. The downside to the setup is the legs it comes with. They could have used another mechanism to attach them to the fixture (they just snap on). I stopped using them and just have the fixture sit on top of the tank nowadays.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great and those dimensions gives it a very unique look. Well done.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Nihongo (Apr 4, 2007)

what kind of fert are you using?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Congrats Eric, that's a sweet little tank !


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks.  

I've just been keeping it simple and dosing liquid ferts (Flourish line) that I had around.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Neat dimensions. Looks bigger than at least 10g :hihi: Some of those shrimp throw the scale into perspective though. 

How is your canister working for you? Some have had problems with them myself included (but I think mine was more of my fault than the canister now that I fixed it...)

-Andrew


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

No issues w/the canister so far. I prefer it over the HOB filters due to the noise factor and ease of maintenance. The black from the tubing blends in with the background extremely well. It would have been perfect had the spraybar been black as well


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

How did you get the aqualight minis to stay up like that?


Can you post some up to date photos of your tank? It looks(looked) really nice. I might buy a tank from World Marine Systems too.....I want to see the quality of the tank. I want to buy a 21" long x 9 " wide x 9 1/2" tall tank (7.7 gallons). I want it to be like yours, its awesome!!!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you like that ADA CO2 System 74. How long does it last? Also whats up with the 3 different versions to pick from? Are they all the same but just with a different scent?


----------

